# Forum Opinion - Complain [POLL]



## Joe

This is an email from one of our members (person whose opinion I value a lot) and I don't really like its content.

Now, because lately I had no time to come here and read up on all messages, I wanted to confirm by this anonymous poll, if that is a general feeling shared among our members and visitors and if I should start to make some changes.

Please Vote.

Joe

*Here is an email in question:*
By the way, I don't think I'm going to the forum anymore. It's become wayyyy too preachy and judgemental. 
One of your moderators has become quite vocal and normally, I don't mind, but lately everyone has been very mean. 
One person (an obvious foreigner) posted about a puppy that she got from her parents, who bred the dogs themselves and she got totally reamed for it. 
I just can't handle the negativity anymore. Not everyone is perfect nor is every dog. 
If it's your pet, who really gives a crap? 
*Anyway, if it changes, I'll go back, but I've removed the bookmark from my favourites.*


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

This is the only forum I've ever been a part of, and it has it's drama from time to time, but I can only assume that all forums do. We are all human, we all say bad things every now and then, and we all make bad decisions. These things aren't unique to only the people who use GRF; all people do these things. But a good life skill is being able to forgive people, or if we can't, just ignoring them. Anyhow, just wanted to say I am very happy here and LOVE it! (Not too anonymous now, sorry! You can delete my post if needed!)


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick

Sometimes some comments seem a little harsh, but overall I find this forum friendly and very helpful.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Joe - I understand that you want to get everyone's opinion, but maybe remove the names from the email in question. I don't think it's very nice to post a private email that has other members named in it.


----------



## bwoz

Jellybean's mom said:


> Joe - I understand that you want to get everyone's opinion, but maybe remove the names from the email in question. I don't think it's very nice to post a private email that has other members named in it.


I agree, especially since I've always seen this member try to be non confrontational and just honest about their opinion. I am not on here all of the time so I'm sorry if I've missed something, but I think it's a great place to come for info, rescue and to share. There's always some degree of drama when people get together. You can't make everyone happy all of the time.


----------



## Joe

Jellybean's mom said:


> Joe - I understand that you want to get everyone's opinion, but maybe remove the names from the email in question. I don't think it's very nice to post a private email that has other members named in it.


I agree, I have changed it so it doesn't mention the name.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

I still think this forum and great and has great members. Of course we don't all see eye to eye all the time, but that is ok because everyone is so diverse here. I do believe that we can tone down the heated debats and just try to offer constructive criticism without being rude, harsh and mean, or maybe even just offer our opinion when it is asked for instead of trying to push our views on others.

Personally I have just been trying to stay out of all the drama lately and that seems to work out pretty good for me. All in all, I don't think there is anything wrong with this site and I enjoy making it part of my everyday life.


----------



## EddieME

Sparky's Sidekick said:


> Sometimes some comments seem a little harsh, but overall I find this forum friendly and very helpful.


I agree with Sparky. Sparks do fly on some threads (pardon the pun Sparky) but this is a great and friendly place for newbies to come for support and advise from more experienced owners/breeders.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Okay, I'm still new here and maybe I haven't been around long enough to have a valid opinion, but from what I've seen so far, I completely disagree with that e-mail. 

I've been a member of other forums and I have to say that this group of people is the LEAST judgmental/preachy/harsh I've seen yet. I left the previous Golden forum that I visited because of that and I've seen none of it here. 

Yes, people have opinions. Strong opinions. But when you're discussing something that everyone involved is passionate about, you're going to have that. Isn't that what a forum IS? Sharing opinions, advice, etc.? People are going to disagree from time to time, but as long as the personal attacks (of which I've seen none) stay out of it, where's the problem?


----------



## Pointgold

When someone poses a question on this Forum, they have to know that they are going to get a myriad of responses, by very virtue of the diversity of it's members. As a general rule, the replies are helpful and accurate. Again, due to the diversity of experience here, there will be answers that some do not like. And because of the member's passion for the breed, some replies to certain situations will reflect their anger or distaste, as in the scenario that the email refers to. All one needs to do is read that thread to see that the OP was ultimately satisfied and had good things to say about the advice he received.
I think that email is reflective of a minority, and posting it causes divisiveness. This forum is a great venue for pet folks in particular, needing advice and a place to share experiences.

If by preachy, the poster is referring to the prayers of late, all one has to do is read the thread subject and avoid them. Many members found comfort and a way to feel like they were helping Hooch, among others. 

And, the same is true with any thread - if the subject is not of interest, don't read it. You cannot possibly please everyone, particularly with such a large membership.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am between totally between the perfect and almost perfect choices. I have been on a few all breed forums that make this one seem even better than perfect. I don't vist the most of them any one. There is one i still go to because it was the very first dog forum i found 4 years ago after Hunter died and I have friends there. In FACT at least one of them was responsible for getting two banned becaue they made such uglay remarks to me. I was totally honest enough to stay i used Purina for my dogs (believe it or not i got Pmails from some who said they used it but wouldn't admit it bdcaue of being slammed)I was told that had i been feeding my irish Seeter something other than junk, he wouldn't have developed bone cancer at 12 1/2. I was told if I had b een feeding hunter something other than crap, he probably would not have developed AIHA from proheart6. I was told I was to old to change, i was told i didn't know a good looking dog when i saw one and that my dogs had to be smelling, dull coat, etc--even after I post picgures. I didn't know til later that a couple went to the moderatro and told her that those two only talked about their high dollar dog food and slammed anyone tht didn't use Timber Wolf, and a few others. They were running folks off that could talk about diseases, injuries, and many health problems, that had many more yeas experiece with dogs than they had--one wa a first time dog owner. They were banned. One came back under a different name, but we soon knew it was here and the mod just worte bye bye again XXXXX(used her name) I have seen extreme uglness by those who crop and dock to those that are against it. I never never seen anything here to compare to what i have seen on those forums. And of course there is the one golden forum where apparently if you don't agree exactly with the owner, you get thrown off--even if you don't know what you said wrong.

There have a few times when things got a little "testy" here, but i think that is normal. Thengs even get "testy" between close family members from time to time.


----------



## Charlie06

I think there are some people here just waiting to criticize and there are also some people here that are really trying to help but things can get misinterpreted. I remember someone new asked an inocent question and some of the responses were very rude and had absolutely nothing to do with the question asked. I admit there were some questions I wanted to ask but didn't because I was scared I would get judged. 

But most of the people on this forum are very kind and while they voice their opinions they do not judge you for what you are doing. 

btw......*none* of the rude posts that I ever read was from any of the moderators.


----------



## Emmysourgolden

There are times when some of the threads get heated and it gets a little annoying but that just happens when people are passionate. There are times where I wish people would see that they will get farther with people by being kind than by preaching but I've been guilty of that as well.

I don't understand what's wrong with our moderators being vocal. I think our moderators are kind and very impartial and welcoming of anyone. ((MODERATORS, PLEASE NOTE THAT I JUST SAID THIS))


----------



## Charlie06

Emmysourgolden said:


> There are times when some of the threads get heated and it gets a little annoying but that just happens when people are passionate. There are times where I wish people would see that they will get farther with people by being kind than by preaching but I've been guilty of that as well.
> 
> I don't understand what's wrong with our moderators being vocal. I think our moderators are kind and very impartial and welcoming of anyone. ((MODERATORS, PLEASE NOTE THAT I JUST SAID THIS))


I see your trying to get brownie points...  LOL


----------



## Emmysourgolden

Charlie06 said:


> I see your trying to get brownie points...  LOL


Who me?????


----------



## Farley Rocks!

I love this forum and find that most people are very supportive and knowledgeable. I value everyones opinion and with the exception of the recent member who brought out the worst in a lot of people (myself included) - I find this forum very friendly and a great place to exchange ideas and in some cases form new opinions. There will always be a little drama..as people said, they are passionate about their dogs and the right and wrong ways to raise them...but as a general rule I feel very accepted and seldom preached at.


----------



## sharlin

Any forum is only as good as what it's used for. Posting pictures, well wishes for those in ill health, comforting those who have lost a loved one, promoting rescue & rescue events, nutitional information, ie....the majority of posts/threads here are all well intended & informational. By nature of the word "moderator" it is assumed to be neutral and "in the middle" to make sure things stay factual and non-personal. But can we ask moderators NOT to have an opinion on something? I would say probably not. I do believe that threads that should have been closed at an early date because of personal agendas being thrown about remained open too long. This forum has a wide ranging geographical and community cross section on which to draw from~if it is used for that. Obviously my interest lies in Rescue & Rescue Events and people and groups that Rescue so I am drawn to those sections. Regardless of the sections or threads if it starts to lend itself towards personal attacks, inuendo, agendas, etc...then I do believe moderators have a duty to close the thread without letting thier "feelings" enter into it. This forum can be a GREAT tool - let's not hit ourselves on the thumb with it.


----------



## cubbysan

Hi Joe,

On this forum I have found some of the nicest people I have ever met. I have learned so much, and it is also very entertaining.

There have been some threads that have gotten heated, but that is what happens when people are passionate. For the most part, this forum has become a great community.

PS: I have been on many forums, and this one has the friendliest people.


----------



## Emmysourgolden

> PS: I have been on many forums, and this one has the friendliest people.


She must be talking about me!


----------



## Charlie06

I think for some people it's easy to hide behind the computer and say things that they would normally never say to someones face. The computer gives them some sort of power.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Emmysourgolden said:


> I don't understand what's wrong with our moderators being vocal. I think our moderators are kind and very impartial and welcoming of anyone. ((MODERATORS, PLEASE NOTE THAT I JUST SAID THIS))


Kudos to you! I agree!! :

I think that some topics can get people "excited" but all in all we've got a good bunch of people here. There are A LOT of personalities all discussing something we're passionate about, and I'm actually surprised there is less conflict than there is. Some people are "blunt" and that can come across as rude / mean, but I think that most of the time it's left up to interpretation. It's hard to "get" the exact meaning(feeling) behind written words, and that, I think, causes more problems than anything else. 

I am very impressed with this forum. The members are kind, and caring (example: the whole Hooch situation). Not everyone is going to get along perfectly all the time though...it's a fact of life.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I have seen some very mean spirited things written lately myself... that have left a bitter taste. I feel that no matter what someone else says, it's better to stay civil and not lower yourself to levels of rudeness. Sometimes... saying nothing speaks volumns.


----------



## Charlie06

Lego&Jacub said:


> I have seen some very mean spirited things written lately myself... that have left a bitter taste. I feel that no matter what someone else says, it's better to stay civil and not lower yourself to levels of rudeness. Sometimes... saying nothing speaks volumns.


I totally agree. Although sometimes it's very hard. I've had to bite my tongue a few times.


----------



## TheHooch

I know this happened while I was in the hospital but even laying there in bed I got wind of it. This forum is a great place and I have been a member of many. Certain questions just will always receive heated responses no matter what. One forum I belonged to would be little everyone that joined and asked a breeding question right off the bat. It was so ugly the people would leave after the initial post an never come back. How can you educate people when they are not there. That is why I love this place it is open to all opinions and usually even if you disagree everyone has a chance to voce their opinion.

As far as Mods go I have heard mods kept heated threads open too and then turned around and heard they closed them too quickly. Who are you going to upset???? From what I have seen this is usually handled when it gets wayyyyyyy to personal and that threshold is different for every moderator.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Here comes Miss PollyAnna (and I am totally comfortable with that title)...

There is a way to make a point and state an opinion without attacking or flaming. I agree many threads are left open far too long to flame on. I'm not sure how I would feel if I was the one getting attacked. Part of me cares and part of me doesn't, but many a reputation can be ruined by negative comments.

If the mods are accused of closing a thread too quickly, it might be beneficial to see what type of posting goes on after the thread is reopened by the person who requested it be reopened.


----------



## Tuckerbear1

I think a lot of times when we bring up an issue that people have strong feelings about, it can be misconstrued as "mean." People are very passionate about their pets, and some even more passionate about breeding, food, showing, what have you. I really enjoy coming to this forum. Everyone is very happy to help with the few small issues I've had over the last month. Not to mention, how a group of people who have come together to help the family of another member - whom most of us have never met in person. How can that be viewed as a bad thing in any way? I love this forum. It's light, fun, and people generally do care about what others have to say. I'm sure there is drama from time to time, but that is true with any group of people - online or otherwise. I don't feel that the forum needs changed at all. :wavey:


----------



## Lexie's Mom

wow this is the first i've heard of this and Hooch was in the hospital and even heard it. I must be out of the loop. 

I think ALL the moderators do a great job. Like we have all said in the past, you can't please everyone and if someone is choosing to leave because they don't agree with a moderator then honestly IMO bye. I don't mean that to be in a cruel way but it's this persons choice to leave. Why should we try and bend over backwards to make this ONE individual happy? I love our forum and i think we all have good days and bad days. 

oh i voted that i disagreed and it's a nice place to visit.


----------



## Merlins mom

I like it here! GRF Rocks! :You_Rock_

I have never felt that any of the moderators are preachy or out of line. They all have a good sense of humor and try to inject that when they can. There are a lot of different personalties here. Honestly I would be suprised if there weren't any blow ups. :argue: It seems to happen about once a month... :scratchch 

I will say that I do hate to see people get pounced on though. I've seen it happen several times in the last 6 months. If I were on the receiving end I wouldn't have been anywhere NEAR as polite as some have! :samurail:

My only complaint about this forum is that it takes up WAY TOO MUCH OF MY TIME!!! :help!:

....oh, and that we need more smilies too!


----------



## Emmysourgolden

I would hate to see this forum take a turn to a place where there were huge restrictions in place. I was banned at another forum for something I just don't think I should've got banned for. What I love about this forum is that you can discuss issues and questions are welcomed. Sometimes things do get heated but maybe if everyone could try to restrain from ugliness that would be good. But again, this board is passionate about the golden breed and so emotions do flare.


----------



## Charlie06

*My only complaint about this forum is that it takes up WAY TOO MUCH OF MY TIME!!! :help!:*
*______________________________*

AMEN TO THAT!!!! I even asked if I could be banned so I could get some work done and the moderators wouldn't do it.


----------



## Nicci831

I think when you get a bunch of people together that love animals and have strong views, there will be issues every now and then. ITS NORMAL!
I love this forum and how people treated me from the very begining =) If you post a controversial topic, you will get controversial opinions.


----------



## monomer

Its like anything else, what the forum appears to be from one month to another depends upon who is participating and what mood they are in... AND the current HOT issues that come up. Yes, many of the current threads started are just 're-treads' of older topics but every so often something/issue comes along that is quite unique and that becomes an attraction and consequently draws some fire. There are two sides to a forum... the technical side, where people seek advice and many others are only too glad to give it... and the social side, where people are just seeking some entertainment value. I believe its most often on the social side where the conflicts usually reside ...But big deal, that's any forum on the Internet. Remember that though this is a virtual community of dog people, it is nevertheless a human community and therefore relegated to some discourse and strong opinions and cliques and power struggles and ego wars, etc... all are simple consequences of normal human interaction involving humans possessing a variety of personality traits... yeah, it a community! and stuff happens.

If it all gets to be too much at times one should simply take a hiatus from the forum for awhile... get away from the forum/ cut it loose, let the forum evolve more, and return later with a new perspective on things... this is actually a healthy thing to do. Don't go away mad, don't make a grand announcement, don't leave forever... just quit visiting and replace that activity by working on some other aspect in your life ...for me its often work related. Later when you feel better about things and have regained a more balanced perspective join back in the forum and see the new changes only the passage of time could have wrought.


----------



## Charlie06

monomer said:


> If it all gets to be too much at times one should simply take a hiatus from the forum for awhile... get away from the forum/ cut it loose, let the forum evolve more, and return later with a new perspective on things... this is actually a healthy thing to do. Don't go away mad, don't make a grand announcement, don't leave forever... just quit visiting and replace that activity by working on some other aspect in your life ...for me its often work related. Later when you feel better about things and have regained a more balanced perspective join back in the forum and see the new changes only the passage of time could wrought.


Very well said Monomer. You're pretty smart for an "old guy"


----------



## AndyFarmer

Very well stated "old guy" 

:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## hawtee

I feel all the moderators are doing a great job..there will always be a lot of passionate debates going on, yes sometimes they get a little rough but overall you learn from what goes on here. I love this site even though I do not post a lot. The information and stories, pictures, advice etc.. has been great, there is such a wealth of information to be gleaned from a lot of the members.


----------



## Swampcollie

Joe,
With the current board guidelines, you're doing about the best you can. 

Altering the rules or guidelines would change the culture and "wide open, wild wild west" feel of the site dramatically. Some would think for the better, others for the worse. 

First and foremost as the name implies, this is a site about Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Joe

Thanks everyone for your opinions, I am also feeling a bit better to see such favorable poll results. From the email I had received I was expecting an exact opposite of what I am seeing so far.
Joe


----------



## monomer

Charlie06 said:


> Very well said Monomer. You're pretty smart for an "old guy"


Uh, you left out the word "and"... that would be... You're pretty *and* smart for an "old guy" 

Anyone who has been on this forum for more than a couple of months, if they just stop and reflect back upon all the changes they've seen it go through, should realize that if they just wait a little while longer everything will have yet changed again... its a never ending process really.


----------



## Charlie06

monomer said:


> Uh, you left out the word "and"... that would be... You're pretty *and* smart for an "old guy"
> 
> Anyone who has been on this forum for more than a couple of months, if they just stop and reflect back upon all the changes they've seen it go through, should realize that if they just wait a little while longer everything will have yet changed again... its a never ending process really.


LOL, I've never seen you but I am sure you are a very pretty old guy.......hehe


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

I don't post terribly often, but I do read every day. I agree that things can get heated, but overall everyone here is helpful and kind. I have learned so much about our dogs that I never would have known if it wasn't for this board. I appreciated the moderators and I think they have used good judgment when closing (or not closing) threads. Anyway, just thought I'd throw that in there...I agree with many of the previous posters - I don't see anything that needs changing.

BTW, I hope that the "preachiness" this person is referring to is not the threads for prayers for Hooch and others. Even though I am not a devoutly religious person, I found those threads and chats to be inspiring and kind-hearted. I think that anyone who needs a lift can come here and be helped by relative strangers! How often do you see that??


----------



## Phoebe

I find the board extremely friendly. Some of us don't post as much as others, so our overall character isn't known as well as those that post often. There are people here that post so often you get a sense of who they are. Most of the time just extremely wonderful people. There might be one or two hot bed issues that gets them fired up...nothing wrong with being passionate...but the cumulative posts from the person and the typical behavior of the person is almost always kind and thoughtful.

I honestly can't think of one single person I have found to really be mean spirited on this forum. I also think that when we are new to a forum we should understand that people might take our comments the wrong way until they know us a little better.

People are typically not the sum of one post.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Pointgold

TheHooch said:


> As far as Mods go I have heard mods kept heated threads open too and then turned around and heard they closed them too quickly. Who are you going to upset???? From what I have seen this is usually handled when it gets wayyyyyyy to personal and that threshold is different for every moderator.


In regards to moderators, I feel that for the most part they do a great job. I cannot recall a time where a thread was closed too quickly, but have felt that some have gone on too long. That said, I feel that the mods are simply trying to be fair, and err on the side of caution.
I do believe that moderators SHOULD be participants. I think that they should be sharing their experiences and opinions on subjects. But, I think that if a mod decides to take a leave of absence, they should relinquish their moderatorship. If they are not active participants on the forum, acting as a moderator is like having a boss who has never laid eyes on the business nor it's workers.


----------



## Merlins mom

*My only complaint about this forum is that it takes up WAY TOO MUCH OF MY TIME!!! :help!:
______________________________*

AMEN TO THAT!!!! I even asked if I could be banned so I could get some work done and the moderators wouldn't do it. 
__________________

ROTFL!!! I should be drying my hair right now...it's almost at that point of no return, but here I am. At night, as I sit with my laptop on the couch, I say things to DH like, "hmm, I need to look online for a gift for my sister", but I am really coming to the forum. I lie! Crap, I guess this should go under the confessions thread. Oops, lol!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I think that "preachy" refers to people saying, "This is THE way to do things," you know, like a preacher telling you how to live your life, some people may feel like others are saying, "This is the way you should raise your dog."

(I don't feel that way, in the end it's always my decision on how to raise them.)


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

> =At night, as I sit with my laptop on the couch, I say things to DH like, "hmm, I need to look online for a gift for my sister", but I am really coming to the forum. I lie! Crap, I guess this should go under the confessions thread. Oops, lol!


OMG! I do that too!  I tell him I'm checking my email or whatever - but really, I'm catching up on the forum! I better add this to my confessions as well! HEHEHE


----------



## TheHooch

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> OMG! I do that too!  I tell him I'm checking my email or whatever - but really, I'm catching up on the forum! I better add this to my confessions as well! HEHEHE


I believe there might be programs out there to help you and Merlin's Mom just make sure they aren;t online programs. ROFL


----------



## mylissyk

How many threads are posted in one day? 100's HUNDREDS
How many of those became heated or negative? 1? 2?

Anyone who thinks this board is mean spirited, preachy or judgemental MUST be either only reading the heated threads, or spending too much time concentrating on them. 

It's actually pretty amazing that with this large a group of people there are that few negative or heated debates. I don't think you need to make any changes Joe.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

TheHooch said:


> I believe there might be programs out there to help you and Merlin's Mom just make sure they aren;t online programs. ROFL


Yes, I admit it - I need a 12-step program.  

GRFA - Golden Retriever Forum Anonymous - Who will help me???


----------



## monomer

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I think that "preachy" refers to people saying, "This is THE way to do things," you know, like a preacher telling you how to live your life, some people may feel like others are saying, "This is the way you should raise your dog."


You do know this forum is full of teachers and ex-teachers as well as wannabe teachers... and what is a teacher without a captive audience? "Preachy"???... what do you expect from a forum populated with teachers? Hey, is it merely coincidence that 'teacher' and 'preacher' rhyme... 

[And Monomer now steps down from the pulpit...]


----------



## 3 goldens

Another OOOPS. Maybe someone should get preachy with me about all those double posts lately. HA HA HA


----------



## 3 goldens

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I think that "preachy" refers to people saying, "This is THE way to do things," you know, like a preacher telling you how to live your life, some people may feel like others are saying, "This is the way you should raise your dog."
> 
> (I don't feel that way, in the end it's always my decision on how to raise them.)


I also think this is what was meant by "preachy". I think it had nothing to do with prayers or church or anything like that. Heck, even when I get on a 'soap box' from time to time my hubby will tell me to stop preaching--and heck i may be grumbling about some unsportsman like person that messed up my fishing!


----------



## HoldensMom

i haven't been here long enough to form an opinion on whether or not the mood of the boards has _changed_, but i can say that as a member of two other forums (wow i sound like a huge geek) this kind of stuff is completely normal. and while i think there are some persnickety remarks and unwarranted criticism floating around, i would not still be posting if i felt that this was an unwelcome place.

i think the common bound of love we have for our dogs far outweighs our petty differences.


----------



## Merlins mom

TheHooch said:


> I believe there might be programs out there to help you and Merlin's Mom just make sure they aren;t online programs. ROFL


But first I must admit I have a problem and that I have a desire to change. 

Ain't gonna happen Hooch.


----------



## mylissyk

Pointgold said:


> In regards to moderators, I feel that for the most part they do a great job. I cannot recall a time where a thread was closed too quickly, but have felt that some have gone on too long. That said, I feel that the mods are simply trying to be fair, and err on the side of caution.
> I do believe that moderators SHOULD be participants. I think that they should be sharing their experiences and opinions on subjects. But, I think that if a mod decides to take a leave of absence, they should relinquish their moderatorship. If they are not active participants on the forum, acting as a moderator is like having a boss who has never laid eyes on the business nor it's workers.


Are you referring to anyone in particular?


----------



## monomer

If I were a mod, I would never close a thread... I would just be always threatening to 

I think the mods do a very good job... especially considering their paychecks!

Why should a mod have to retire? Just keep adding more mods if there doesn't seem to be enough to go around... know what I mean?

I do think mods should not express their opinions in 'hot button' topics but that is just my opinion and me, not being a mod, can therefore express it. I have actually turned down the offer to be a mod because I treasure my right to be highly opinionated and a free-spirit and my own ethics tell me I couldn't be those things if I accepted the position. Those are just my thoughts on it...


----------



## PeanutsMom

I Love this forum! I must also admit there are times when things get out of hand a little bit.Debate is good though.I think that in the situation that brought this poll up there were just as many kind responses as their were unkind.I can't recall any moderator getting out of hand in that thread though.Maybe I'm just not familiar with ALL of the mods. Anyways , this forum is great and I hope you don't change a thing!


----------



## Pointgold

mylissyk said:


> Are you referring to anyone in particular?


ANY mod who chooses to leave/take a break, whatever... I don't particulary want what would amount to a "lurker" being a moderator. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pointgold

I do want to go on record as stating that I like all the current mods. I consider them friends, and have told them so. All of them.


----------



## Ash

I think sometimes it is people misunderstand the tone of the comment said. Its very difficult to have the true meaning known when your typing it. People will take the replies as they want and they may not be the way it said and meant. Overall, I like the forum, I am slightly addicted to the chatroom, and it does take up WAY TO MUCH of my time. With recent events I can honestly say I like everyone on it maybe some of you don't like me but I cannot come up with one person I don't like (so far j/k). Most of the posts and threads in this forum are positive. Like another person said there 100's everyday and for that amount very very few cranky threads. So I agree don't worry and please don't change anything. The last we want it to have 2 forums like the other one, so please I think the majority of us are fine with everything - Mods included.


----------



## maggie1951

The forum and the mods have always been very good to me even Joe !!! when i kept going on that i am not getting e-mail notifcation's which i am still not but i love the site and the support i have had over some of my post's.
I feel if i know some of the people as friends not just someone who answer's my threads.

Maggie


----------



## AndyFarmer

Pointgold said:


> ANY mod who chooses to leave/take a break, whatever... I don't particulary want what would amount to a "lurker" being a moderator. Just my opinion.


Why are you assuming the person who wrote the email is a mod? I don't see any post that named names.


----------



## Pointgold

AndyFarmer said:


> Why are you assuming the person who wrote the email is a mod? I don't see any post that named names.


 
I'm not. And I didn't.


----------



## JensDreamboy

I still consider myself fairly new, but I'd like to say that I think the people on this forum (the majority) are GREAT! Such a huge help with everything and anything! I've seen some nasty posts, but I've seen many many more helpful and heartfelt posts. Wouldnt it be boring if all the posts were cut and dry, no feeling?


----------



## HovawartMom

It's a forum and as such,has a community with people we care for and others,we don't care as much or don't know as well!.The only thing, I know is that this forum is here and together when we need too!.
Take Hooch,for exemple!.
I really care for this place and everybody was conderned and helpful,when Priska was operated from a mammary mass!.
We all know that certain subjects,will get people rearing!.


----------



## timm

yea, preachy and judgemental.. dont need those types.. some people think they know it all and if anyone conflicts with their ideals then they make a big stink about it.. annoying.. but i think they are a minority here.. we've been treated well here, for the most part..


----------



## goldensmum

Another forum that i am a member of (nothing to do with dogs) is having a similar problem and it's moderators are thinking of pulling the plug on the forum. Everyone has their own opinions - but to be honest if there is a post that is offensive I don't get involved with it. I have found this forum to be very friendly - and although because it is US based - some of the things that appear - we do not have in the uk - but i find it interesting to read what is going on.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Pointgold said:


> I'm not. And I didn't.


I just quoted you... you said "ANY mod who chooses to leave/take a break, whatever... I don't particulary want what would amount to a "lurker" being a moderator. Just my opinion". So yes, you are assuming this person is a mod. And how often does Joe's wife post? Do you want her to be removed too? or is she a lurker...


----------



## Angel_Kody

Let me preface my response by stating my own personal intentions for visiting this forum as much as I do because I'm sure everyone has different reasons or intentions for coming here and they may not be the same as mine. I was one who jumped ship from Chats along with a lot of others because I had made a lot of friends there and most of them had moved over here. My reason for joining an online golden retriever forum in the first place was to find support from others who understood the pain of losing a beloved golden. I felt that I shared a welcoming bond with these people and it helped me through my grief. For this, I am ever grateful. I have continued to visit because I feel a responsibilty to be here for others that may come seeking comfort as I did and also to share stories, pictures and any advice that I may be able to contribute about living with a golden retriever. Sometimes I read and participate in the non-golden related threads too just for pure entertainment purposes. There are also threads that don't interest me so I don't bother reading them or posting to them.

My observation is that there seems to be a cyclical pattern here...just when I start thinking how enjoyable this forum is and how it seems that everyone seems to be getting along so well (I actually just thought this to myself yesterday) something comes up (usually through a PM or email made public such as the one you posted) that causes the drama to rise again, the mud starts slinging and feelings get hurt. This is when I choose to back off for a while...go find something else to do with my time and take a break. I leave for a while (I don't even announce it) and no one even notices or I just read and don't participate...no big deal...it's my choice.

That being said...for the most part I enjoy this forum and the friends that I have made here. But, I am also sad and disappointed that some friends that I have made here no longer visit or post because of some of the controversy in the past.


----------



## Maggies mom

Angel_Kody said:


> Let me preface my response by stating my own personal intentions for visiting this forum as much as I do because I'm sure everyone has different reasons or intentions for coming here and they may not be the same as mine. I was one who jumped ship from Chats along with a lot of others because I had made a lot of friends there and most of them had moved over here. My reason for joining an online golden retriever forum in the first place was to find support from others who understood the pain of losing a beloved golden. I felt that I shared a welcoming bond with these people and it helped me through my grief. For this, I am ever grateful. I have continued to visit because I feel a responsibilty to be here for others that may come seeking comfort as I did and also to share stories, pictures and any advice that I may be able to contribute about living with a golden retriever. Sometimes I read and participate in the non-golden related threads too just for pure entertainment purposes. There are also threads that don't interest me so I don't bother reading them or posting to them.
> 
> My observation is that there seems to be a cyclical pattern here...just when I start thinking how enjoyable this forum is and how it seems that everyone seems to be getting along so well (I actually just thought this to myself yesterday) something comes up (usually through a PM or email made public such as the one you posted) that causes the drama to rise again, the mud starts slinging and feelings get hurt. This is when I choose to back off for a while...go find something else to do with my time and take a break. I leave for a while (I don't even announce it) and no one even notices or I just read and don't participate...no big deal...it's my choice.
> 
> That being said...for the most part I enjoy this forum and the friends that I have made here. But, I am also sad and disappointed that some friends that I have made here no longer visit or post because of some of the controversy in the past.


Very well said Cindy.


----------



## RickGibbs

I think a lot of it has to do with the hot issues that come up. We've had some pretty heated breeding conversations lately. And many are VERY passionate about their feelings there.

I hope I'm not the vocal mod, because I feel I do pretty good at staying neutral most of the time....though, I did ban a user two days ago mainly for the way he was treating our regulars and because most of his responses in the week and a half he was a member seemed to be looking for a fight...

As far as closing threads..... Most every time I close a thread, I get complaints about it being closed to quick. Also, in most cases, I don't close a thread until members PM me asking to close it. So if there's people out there thinking a thread has gone to far, PM me....so I can look into it. Most of us moderators (with the exception of Hooch) are not super natural and can't read every post. We miss a lot of what goes on and unless someone brings it too our attention, we just don't know about it...


----------



## Pointgold

AndyFarmer said:


> I just quoted you... you said "ANY mod who chooses to leave/take a break, whatever... I don't particulary want what would amount to a "lurker" being a moderator. Just my opinion". So yes, you are assuming this person is a mod. And how often does Joe's wife post? Do you want her to be removed too? or is she a lurker...


Andy Farmer, I don't want to fight with you, but I am _not_ assuming the email is from a mod at all. In fact, it REFERRED to a mod, so I am fairly certain that it is not a mod who wrote it. Irregardless, it doesn' matter. We are addressing the concerns expressed in the email by the author. And discussion is building from there, based on the poll and comments from posters. That is all! As for Joe's wife, I did not know that she was a mod. to my knowledge, I thought there was Joe, Rick, Vern, Hooch, and ACC.
I suppose that in regards to Joe's wife, as he is the owner of this forum, I would of course expect that she would stay. In the time I have been on this forum, I do not recall her ever posting, nor "moderating". 
Please, you have totally misconstrued what I said. It's not covert, or untoward in any way.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

I think our poll has shown how everyone feels. Maybe we can just forget all this BS now and visit my anniversary thread i started and post some dancing pictures (carsonsdaddy)


----------



## monomer

Angel_Kody said:


> ...My observation is that there seems to be a cyclical pattern here...


So you noticed that too?... I think it might be tied to the phases of the moon...


----------



## Emmysourgolden

Is it bad of me to want to know who emailed you, Joe? I know the name was removed but if it's who I'm thinking it is it VERY MUCH SADDENS ME. I've noticed someone in particular hasn't been posting much if at all lately so I'm wondering if it's them and would like to be able to send that person a pm. If someone does know could they pm me?? If this is out of line disregard but I just would like to show my support for them in a pm. Thanks.


----------



## Farley Rocks!

RickGibbs said:


> I hope I'm not the vocal mod, because I feel I do pretty good at staying neutral most of the time....though, I did ban a user two days ago mainly for the way he was treating our regulars and because most of his responses in the week and a half he was a member seemed to be looking for a fight...
> 
> quote]
> 
> I do think that was a wise decision on your part...I am a laid back person (really!) but that one even got to me....in case that wasnt noticed :doh: But I have to say that with that one being the exception...and me in my retaliation...were the worst I have encountered on this board. This forum even helped me pick my pup!


----------



## monomer

Farley Rocks! said:


> I do think that was a wise decision on your part...I am a laid back person (really!) but that one even got to me....in case that wasnt noticed :doh: But I have to say that with that one being the exception...and me in my retaliation...were the worst I have encountered on this board. This forum even helped me pick my pup!


I actually didn't mind that guy at all... believe me, we have had far worse on this forum in the past, that guy was a ***** cat.


----------



## lovestofly

I do not post much anymore but do come in and read and look at the pictures. The reason I don't post much is because of the animosity and back stabbing and such that has happened here in the past. It just doesn't feel right anymore and I have joined other forums that are small and nice and civil. I think that some won't even post to this thread because of fear of being ganged up on if they post their true feelings. This thread itself seems to be getting a few "heated" moments already. My observation is that "some" here feel that they are the self proclamined experts and if you disagree with them, that is when the heat gets turned on. It's no big deal if we stay or if we go but this is my opinion and I'm sure that I'll continue to come in and browse and look but I'll save my posting and my pictures for the other places for the most part. I know there are many that won't even see this since they have left and don't even come in to look anymore so the poll results are not going to be totally accurate. Thanks for giving me a spot to voice my opinion.


----------



## jason0618

I've gotten some preachy stuff before, and some downright hateful stuff, too. Overall, those people generally hide behind the cloak of anonymity that the internet provides, and so I tend to be like a duck and let it roll off. The rest of the people here are quite helpful, supportive, and have a genuine concern for the well-being of the breed. This is is GR forum, first and foremost.
My $0.02


----------



## Lexie's Mom

jason0618 said:


> I've gotten some preachy stuff before, and some downright hateful stuff, too. Overall, those people generally hide behind the cloak of anonymity that the internet provides, and so I tend to be like a duck and let it roll off. The rest of the people here are quite helpful, supportive, and have a genuine concern for the well-being of the breed. This is is GR forum, first and foremost.
> My $0.02


Us Ohio people are pretty smart that way!! LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami

Im neutral mostly ... Rick, I think you are a wonderful mod... dont sweat it! Me and numerous members had been trying to deal with that guy in the best way possible, but he seemed all he wanted to do was argue and would contradict EVERYTHING to get a rise out of people! Anyway, on a brighter note, you all are very good at what you do. As for the forum, when I first started I GOT MY BUTT CHEWED .. but it was for good reason, and I asked an opinion ... and to say the least I got everyones opinions! That what its about ... they arent trying to be mean, just giving their opinion and I believe its for everyones own good! JMO?


----------



## RickGibbs

jason0618 said:


> I've gotten some preachy stuff before, and some downright hateful stuff, too. Overall, those people generally hide behind the cloak of anonymity that the internet provides, and so I tend to be like a duck and let it roll off. The rest of the people here are quite helpful, supportive, and have a genuine concern for the well-being of the breed. This is is GR forum, first and foremost.
> My $0.02


Yes....you got your share of that.... But with the exception of one or two of those posters, even the preachy stuff was about keeping your dog safe...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I wanted to make it clear I didn't send that email, since someone PMed and asked if it was I. I also didn't ream the person; I only asked a couple questions worded nicely, and in fact was kind to this person in the puppy nipping thread, too, even though I got PMs suggesting I "take care of" this person. Instead I chose to give him/her a chance


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm not gonna say what I really think because I already got banned once, but I picked option #2. 

'nuff said.


----------



## Pointgold

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I wanted to make it clear I didn't send that email, since someone PMed and asked if it was I. I also didn't ream the person; I only asked a couple questions worded nicely, and in fact was kind to this person in the puppy nipping thread, too, even though I got PMs suggesting I "take care of" this person. Instead I chose to give him/her a chance


 
And just as an FYI, I have NO IDEA what ACC is referring to, or who, and it wasn't me who pm'd her... Jenna and I have a very clear understanding of each other in regards to our friendship, and where we stand. At least, I think so, after a lenghty chat... 
So, I don't want anyone to think that my reference to the email Joe posted was about her specifically.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

BTW I meant to vote for the 2nd choice and accidentally clicked the first one. I don't think the forum is extremely mean, but it's not as a nice as it once was IMHO. I considered leaving myself recently (and made an ass of myself in the process, which I readily admit) for this very reason. I stayed away for the most part for a couple days to cool my head and think it through. I'd like to stay. I love this place. I don't know what the solution is, so I am going to no longer participate in "heated" threads accept as a moderator, but you can expect to see me everywhere else as usual


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes agreed PG and I had a great talk yesterday. It was NOT PG who asked if it was me who sent the email to Joe.

BTW, though, the person who did was VERY kind about it. It wasn't a rude PM at all. Just an honest question


----------



## RickGibbs

AquaClaraCanines said:


> BTW I meant to vote for the 2nd choice and accidentally clicked the first one. I don't think the forum is extremely mean, but it's not as a nice as it once was IMHO. I considered leaving myself recently (and made an ass of myself in the process, which I readily admit) for this very reason. I stayed away for the most part for a couple days to cool my head and think it through. I'd like to stay. I love this place. I don't know what the solution is, so I am going to no longer participate in "heated" threads accept as a moderator, but you can expect to see me everywhere else as usual


I'm glad you decided to stay.....and I hope you change your mind about contributing to the "heated" threads because many of us respect your opinions...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I am usually vocal but am notoriously more liberal in my views on breeding, etc, than most, so would be surprised if I was the 'vocal' mod that was supposedly bashing a new member. I'm usually the one defending such people LOL


----------



## monomer

AquaClaraCanines said:


> BTW I meant to vote for the 2nd choice and accidentally clicked the first one...


Hey, wait a minute... don't you have *the power *girl? Yes, you do... you CAN fix it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yup I can fix it, but it still will list my name with the wrong vote. I don't know how to fix that. but I can correct the numbers.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yup I can fix it, but it still will list my name with the wrong vote. I don't know how to fix that. but I can correct the numbers.


Nope. It won't because Joe didn't set the poll up to see "who" voted for which. It's strictly numbers....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Pointgold said:


> As for Joe's wife, I did not know that she was a mod. to my knowledge, I thought there was Joe, Rick, Vern, Hooch, and ACC.





I feel left out..... :uhoh: :curtain:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Poor Jer, I think it's because you don't post as much as the others... 

Joe's wife is an Admin, not a mod, btw  Not that there's really any difference.


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I feel left out..... :uhoh: :curtain:


lol.....who are you?


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> Joe's wife is an Admin, not a mod, btw  Not that there's really any difference.


Vierka used to post more.....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

monomer said:


> You do know this forum is full of teachers and ex-teachers as well as wannabe teachers... and what is a teacher without a captive audience? "Preachy"???... what do you expect from a forum populated with teachers? Hey, is it merely coincidence that 'teacher' and 'preacher' rhyme...
> 
> [And Monomer now steps down from the pulpit...]


I myself am an ex-teacher (of humans, not dogs) and one day hope to return to the profession. And I expect a degree of "preaching" because when you throw a question out into the abyss and ask for advice and opinions, that is exactly what you'll get! I suppose you could add a disclaimer that everyone should censor their feelings when replying to you, but then I doubt you'd get any replies. Take the good with the bad...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah, she kinda disappeared  I remember when she used to post.

Joe doesnt seem to post as much either unless he has an issue to address... 

At least thats how I see it... I dunno, I'm not here all that much either.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah, she kinda disappeared  I remember when she used to post.
> 
> Joe doesnt seem to post as much either unless he has an issue to address...
> 
> At least thats how I see it... I dunno, I'm not here all that much either.


I believe he is busier with work these days....


----------



## RickGibbs

I think Joe is just very busy with work... And trust us moderators to keep us in line...


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I believe he is busier with work these days....


I'm still trying to figure out who you are....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

RickGibbs said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who you are....


I think he might be that guy I saw on the News tonight... was wearing a bright purple tunic with pleather pants... he was screaming about loving Constantine or something???


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> I think he might be that guy I saw on the News tonight... was wearing a bright purple tunic with pleather pants... he was screaming about loving Constantine or something???


And Sanjaya....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I feel left out..... :uhoh: :curtain:


Don't feel left out.... 

You know you are still my prego buddy


----------



## lovealways_jami

Have I told yall lately that I love you?


----------



## missmarstar

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Don't feel left out....
> 
> You know you are still my prego buddy


 
i dont know why but i just got an image in my head of Arnold Schwarzenegger in Junior all big and prego.... LOL


----------



## Joe

Yeah, sorry guys, you're right, I'm more reading than posting lately. 
And I recall to be even in our top ten poster list, but I doubt I am there now 
Well, times have changed. We've put all our time into starting up this whole forum (me and Vierka) and now we're mostly just coming over to read and watch over the forum.

Otherwise you're also correct with me being extr. busy lately. No time for much else other than work


----------



## Pointgold

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I feel left out..... :uhoh: :curtain:


:doh:See how much I know about mods? I just thought that you were an awesome guy expecting a doughter with a fabulous name!!!!
I'm SO blonde...


----------



## TheHooch

Pointgold said:


> :doh:See how much I know about mods? I just thought that you were an awesome guy expecting a doughter with a fabulous name!!!!
> I'm SO blonde...


Don't feel so guilty we forget about him all the time


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Pointgold said:


> :doh:See how much I know about mods? I just thought that you were an awesome guy expecting a doughter with a fabulous name!!!!
> I'm SO blonde...


It's alright....I just thought it was funny!


----------



## mdoats

I love this forum. It's on my daily hit list. I find that most of the time the members are pretty great and I have learned soooooo much! I honestly believe that I'm a better dog owner because of this forum. 

There are a few members that I have had to put on "ignore" because I just got tired of how preachy they are. And I don't mean "preachy" in the religious sense, I mean it in the "there is only ONE true answer and that is MY answer" sense.

My personal preference would be for the mods to step in when discussions are getting too heated or if they begin to get personal. I would prefer that people who post personal attacks or who PM personal attacks were suspended for a week or two. I think some posters need a cooling off period if their posts are getting personal and/or petty. I expressed that opinion a while back and the response was basically "We don't really do that, we prefer to let people work out their own problems." And I accepted that because it's not MY forum and I don't make up the rules. So if I want to join in and post here, I need to accept the rules of this forum.

And for me, that involves using the "ignore" feature!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

As a mod I tend to be pretty laid back, but I'm not afraid to step in and "lay the smack down" if I have to.


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> It's alright....I just thought it was funny!


I'm STILL trying to figure out who you are....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

RickGibbs said:


> I'm STILL trying to figure out who you are....


LOL... I don't know who anyone on here is....


----------



## TheHooch

We are just practicing up for when you can;t post because of late night feedings and diaper changes.


----------



## Guest

I think this forum is great!! If any person doesn't like it then the correct thing to do is remove your self from it. Of course there is going to be criticism. Its life what do you expect. I bet even if this was a Kindergarten filled chat forum it would still have it in it somewhere....you just have to realize you won't get away from it. So either take it or not. But everyone is titled to their own opinion!  Just be grown up and move on if you feel it’s not for you or your being treated harshly.


----------



## Emmysourgolden

RickGibbs said:


> I'm STILL trying to figure out who you are....


I vote we just ban Jeremy.

JUST KIDDING...HE'S MY TWIN!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Emmysourgolden said:


> I vote we just ban Jeremy.
> 
> JUST KIDDING...HE'S MY TWIN!!


If they ban me they HAVE to ban you!!!


----------



## TheHooch

There's a thought!!!!!!!! Just say when.......


----------



## jaxson

I found this forum purely by chance. Since then, I have found those posting here to be nothing but informative, helpful and passionate for the breed. Because of these people I am accused of having an on line affair because I continually gravitate back to this site for insight regarding our dog and the hopes that I can provide someone else a helpful tip for their dog.

Jaxson


----------



## Joe

jaxson said:


> I found this forum purely by chance. Since then, I have found those posting here to be nothing but informative, helpful and passionate for the breed. Because of these people I am accused of having an on line affair because I continually gravitate back to this site for insight regarding our dog and the hopes that I can provide someone else a helpful tip for their dog.
> Jaxson


Jaxson, what you just said makes me feel quite good about starting this whole forum. I just wanted to say: Thanks.
Joe


----------



## vrocco1

OK! I guess since the opinionated moderator is not RG, ACC, Hooch or Carson's Daddy, then it must be me. I admit to writing the email also. (just kidding).

I did quit this forum a few months ago. It lasted almost an hour. It was the first time I logged off in the nearly two years I've been a member here. 

You really do need to have a thick skin to be a mod. There are some people that like to bait mods in to arguments for some crazy reason. I even argue with myself sometimes. 

I aways have, and always will love it here. Plus, I have to stick around to drive you all crazy.


----------



## TheHooch

vrocco1 said:


> I did quit this forum a few months ago. It lasted almost an hour. It was the first time I logged off in the nearly two years I've been a member here.


Would you mind telling before hand if you decided to do this where we can ACT like we missed you and welcome you back.


----------



## vrocco1

Well, I just went to the kitchen to get a drink. Did you miss me?


----------



## Judi

*What e-mail?*

I think this is the first time I have seen this!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I haven't read this whole thread but IMHO, yes there have been some flaming and some thread that should have been closed a long time before they were ------ but what forum doesn't have a problem or two? On the whole everyone here is nice to each other and its a great forum to learn about our breed. I think most posts to posters that want to know something about Goldens have been good ones. If we can continue along the same lines we have been then we'll be fine!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Judi

*I found it.*

I didn't scrole down enough.


----------



## Emmysourgolden

vrocco1 said:


> Well, I just went to the kitchen to get a drink. Did you miss me?


I missed you immensely, Vern! :bawling: I'm so glad you're back!


----------



## TheHooch

Emmysourgolden said:


> I missed you immensely, Vern! :bawling: I'm so glad you're back!


Suck up!!!!!!!!! ROFL


----------



## vrocco1

hehehe You're just jealous Hooch!


----------



## TheHooch

vrocco1 said:


> hehehe You're just jealous Hooch!


I could be I was used to all the attention there for a while and couldn;t even get on to enjoy it. ROFLMBO


----------



## vrocco1

LOL. We're all glad you're feeling better Hooch.


----------



## tas

as a new member, this forum has been very helpful reading the advice has given me so much info about the ways of goldens


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

So who's gonna win the big game?


----------



## TheHooch

There is a big game????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Like, this weekend... isn't there?


----------



## vrocco1

tas said:


> as a new member, this forum has been very helpful reading the advice has given me so much info about the ways of goldens


Tas, I'm glad you enjoy the forum. That is important coming from a new member.


----------



## Lucky's mom

I haven't read through all this...I'll spend a few hours later tonight to do that...

But this forum has fantastic moderators, great topics, wonderful place for exchange of ideas and is in my opinion 10 times improved over what the forum was a couple of years ago......

It has its moments but seems to be a healthy place. I'd worry if things were too tranquil all the time.


----------



## Thor's Mom

Overall, GRF is a great place. There are times when the obnoxious threads should really be closed sooner, IMHO. If they really bother me, I know I can PM one or more of the mods. Sometimes people just need to remember, this is just the internet, you can logoff, or put someone whose opinions you don't value or just dislike, on your ignore list.


----------



## MisterBailey

I love this place! Do I agree with everyone and their opinions? No, but thats just life isn't it?
Sometimes I think some comments can come on a little too strongly, and I get how some may feel attacked by some posts. But in saying that, alot can get lost in translation when its a post on the internet and not a face to face conversation.
I find this forum ALOT nicer than other dog forums I visited. I got so sick of people on their high horses, always answering with "would you do that to a child? would you let a child blah blah blah..." :uhoh:

The nastiest forum I've been a part of was (of all things) a Clay Aiken fan forum. You ain't seen nasty til you've seen "Claymates" get nasty!


----------



## Rosco's Mom

I love this forum.


----------



## cubbysan

I feel that this forum went through a really bad patch this summer, but the past month or so I feel people have really bonded, even with the differences of opinion.


----------



## TheHooch

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Like, this weekend... isn't there?


Jets vs Patriots???? That ain;t that big ROFL


----------



## jealous1

Even though I am a fairly new registered member, I had been lurking for several months. I have learned so much from this forum about goldens (particularly that all of those special things Summer does are not unique, just typical characteristics of a golden), as well as reading some things I have not totally agreed with. I always put the latter down as part of logging into any forum and if something hit me wrong, just didn't click on that thread anymore. Overall, I love this forum and log on daily at least twice when I am not on the road. I really appreciated the way everyone made me feel so welcome when I finally decided to join and how everyone pulls together when someone is down or needs help. T.:wave:


----------



## Pointgold

MisterBailey said:


> The nastiest forum I've been a part of was (of all things) a Clay Aiken fan forum. You ain't seen nasty til you've seen "Claymates" get nasty!


Um, isn't just BEING a "Claymate" nasty????? 

JUST kidding! :bowrofl:


----------



## TheHooch

Pointgold said:


> Um, isn't just BEING a "Claymate" nasty?????
> 
> JUST kidding! :bowrofl:


Kind of my thought too. Is he still alive???


----------



## Oaklys Dad

jealous1 said:


> Even though I am a fairly new registered member, I had been lurking for several months. I have learned so much from this forum about goldens (particularly that all of those special things Summer does are not unique, just typical characteristics of a golden), as well as reading some things I have not totally agreed with. I always put the latter down as part of logging into any forum and if something hit me wrong, just didn't click on that thread anymore. Overall, I love this forum and log on daily at least twice when I am not on the road. I really appreciated the way everyone made me feel so welcome when I finally decided to join and how everyone pulls together when someone is down or needs help. T.:wave:


That is truly what makes this a great place to hang out. Great smart and funny people here to make my surfing great. It certainly has made my and Oaklys life much better. I learn here every single day. That is why I am often the first poster when a newbie shows up with an often asked question and try to give a little encouraging advice even when a question has been brought up 1000 times before. I often slap my head when those questions appear but I really really want those new puppy owners to stick around and learn from our collective wisdom.


----------



## Pointgold

TheHooch said:


> Kind of my thought too. Is he still alive???


Was he EVER? : REALLY???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I can't believe you just admitted you were once a member of a Clay Aiken fan forum. That's for the Confessions thread


----------



## MisterBailey

Pointgold said:


> Um, isn't just BEING a "Claymate" nasty?????
> 
> JUST kidding! :bowrofl:


Lol, true! Thats why it says "was"! : past tense. I got sick of the dramas.

But yeah, surprisingly enough hes still around and still touring!

ACC, I did fess up in the confessions thread actually! lol


----------



## AtticusJordie

*This opinion poll........*

Some people are here every day.

Some people mostly lurk but don't post.:curtain:

Some people get heavily into the forum for a few months or more, then back off for awhile after they become discouraged by a reponse to a particular thread. :no:Then they're back again....:wave:

I've been around this Forum for awhile now. It's really the first Forum I've become a true part of (my humble opinion). I try to at least scan the Forum every day when I can.:crossfing

I've learned SO MUCH from this Forum--information that I've found very useful in dealing with our two kids--one of which has a terminal heart disease.

AquaClaraCanines (or AuntClaraCanines as I mistakenly called her the first time around...:doh, PointGold, Hooch---well, I'll stop there 'cause I can't name all of the wonderful people who I've received such good advice from--or who have made me laugh (Ruh Roo) until I cried.

Or simply made me cry..............:bawling: with their profoundly sad stories.

I posted a question several weeks ago about suggesting foods for our dogs who had allergies. I got a number of differing opinions--but everyone was civil--at times, markedly passionate about their opinions--but everyone still ackowleged that other people might not agree with them. 

From reading this entire thread--I get the feeling that most people realize that at times there will be disagreements on some of the hotter subjects--simply by way of how passionately we love our Goldens. Frankly, I'm not all that interested in the intracacies of how breeders raise their pups--so I don't frequent those threads that deal with those issues. Perhaps by doing that, I've missed some of the 'jucier' aspects of this Forum:argue: 

Or maybe not................

In any event, some of the breeder-types here have been very helpful when I need info on nutrition or other matters relating to the care and feeding of Goldens. And for that, I'm grateful!:yipee:

Anyway, I'm quite satisfied with the Forum as it is. The way the Forum folks pulled together when Hooch was in the hospital--and some of the work folks did to save a Golden when it was stuck in a kill shelter and was about to be put down--makes me all teary-eyed. 

You folks are the greatest.

And I don't plan on leaving anytime soon...........

SJ


----------



## BeauShel

I admit it does get pretty heated but I think it does because we all love the golden breed so much and want the best for everyone's dog. I think before posting from now on, we should all re-read our response before hiting that reply button to double check what we post.


----------



## Ardeagold

Geez.....I just saw this! 

I agree that this forum has a "no holds barred" type of mentality. That's very unique in the forum world, and is refreshing to an extent, yet I can see how some people would be highly offended.

At least here, people get to speak their minds. Unfortunately, when things get on a roll, for a while they can become very vicious and nasty. I do feel badly for those who innocently get caught in the crosshairs.

I've honestly, never seen things on any other forum that have occurred here. Sometimes they're very good......other times they're very bad.

But if the forum rules are going to remain as they are, I'd expect that there will continue to be major upsets fairly routinely. 

It goes with the territory given the large population here. "You can't please all of the people all of the time.......... "


----------



## RickGibbs

I just want to add, that for the most part, the heated stuff isn't so much directed at the people, but the ideas. Even in our passionate opinions, people (most people) don't post their opinions to be mean to someone else. There's just some opinions that people are VERY opinionated about.

I've only tried a couple other golden forums...and didn't like them. To me, Chats was overly sweet and fluffy. I don't care for the out and out attacks...but I do enjoy reading differing views. And most anyone who knows me here, knows I like to joke around too. I love that we talk about goldens, but we also have everyday conversations, too. I think that's what kept me coming around two years ago (officially at midnight).

I've been on different forums, too. A lot of gaming forums because of how good my kid is at Halo. And I've enjoyed some Guitar Hero stuff lately. Talk about mean. There's users there that will attack everything.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Well, I'm pretty much still a newbie here but for what it's worth here's my 2cents. In the month I've been here, I've seen a couple of threads that have gotten heated, but 98% of what I've seen has been helpful advice, miraculous work with rescues, and community-wide concern for members who are ill/have ill dogs/or are having some sort of difficulty in their lives-- the likes of which one rarely sees in the "real world" nevermind online. This forum is so much more lively than any other I've ever been a part of (um... that's really not too many, maybe 2 others, but still) and it's exactly what I was looking for when I happened across it on a google search. Personally, I like the fact that the mods aren't overly policing every comment, and yet it's apparent that they do what needs to be done to keep the peace when things get too heated. Although I know there have been some remarks about threads not being closed early enough (and obviously I've not been here long enough to speak too much to the subject) I think in the example that was used in the email (where people disagreed with the poster's parents' breeding practices) leaving that particular thread open allowed things to evolve into an understanding, calm down, and now it will hopefully result in action. Had that thread been closed immediately, the poster may have left the forum and never looked back, nothing would have changed, and I believe that would have been unfortunate. Of course some threads never change tones, but I think it pays to give members the opportunity to work through things if they are willing and able to do so. Again, just my humble opinion! But what it comes down to is I'm really glad I found this forum and I don't think you'll be getting rid of me any time soon!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## RickGibbs

Very well said, Julie.... Another thing....even in those heated discussions, I feel that I still learn stuff. Even if opinions and comments come across as harsh at times, I do enjoy hearing different views...


----------



## Sunny Delight

Holy Cow!! I came on here this morning about 10:10 AM when there were only four posts to this thread and it was only 10 minutes old. I even saw the original e-mail before the mod's name was removed, and I'm shocked to come back here tonight (well... the next morning I guess as it's after 4:00am!) and see 154 posts!! So many different opinions, it hardly seems worth mentioning my own! 

I was quite active on Chat Goldens, but left when it got heated then it shut down. When I came here, there was controversy about us Chat Goldeners coming into a smallish, cozy forum and making it huge. So I left again. Then I came back a little, then left for a while. I have to find a happy medium where I don't spend too much time.... Here I am at 4:47 AM. Shouldn't I be asleep?:doh:

I have very thin skin and I also try very hard to be kind to everyone. I won't express my opinion if I think it will hurt someone. I've been on other forums that are so horrible I couldn't stick around at all. Why are people so mean? I even had to leave a forum for "Depressed Christian Women"!! You would think that the moderators would be especially nice to you there!! So it's saying something that I still come back here!

Here's a tip: if you want to stay away from heated debates, don't go on breeding threads, rescue threads, or nutrition threads!

And a question: Are we supposed to get e-mail notification when someone responds to a thread that we are part of? I thought I used to, but I no longer do and I tend to forget what threads I was involved in, esp, when the "new posts" changes so quickly... is there something I need to change in my preferences to say I'd like the e-amails?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

In my opinion, this is overall a *great* forum. I like it here and I like the information that I've been able to get when needed, as well as being a great place to show off my beautiful golden pups and and enjoy seeing many others! I don't usually go a full day without checking something out here because I really enjoy it. That being said, if I'm truly honest, I do see that there are a few times that posts are written that are overly rude, bossy, yes *preachy* too(*not* in a religious sense), and I think that they could have been written with a lesser "my way or the highway" tone. There are also some posts that seem to convey an "I know it all" thing. When advice is asked for, I completely think it should be given. The "this is what I do" or the "this is what works for us" replies are great. It's the "this is the only right way" ones that bother me a little. They aren't put in exactly those words, but the tone is definitely there. However, these types of posts are the minority and I would expect *any* internet forum to have little issues like this. So far, nothing that happens here or has happened in the past since I've joined would be enough to make me stop visiting this forum. It's a great forum and I'm just not bothered enough by the few irksome posts or the few "heated" threads to leave. That's what I think.:wave:

P.S. I needed to add that I think the posts of complete support when someone is in need are nothing short of *awesome*!!


----------



## Zookeepermama

Maybe its some stress from the holidays or something, because there have been a few judgemental threads that Ive seen very recently, most of it surrounding the breeders. I know Im new here, but I have to say, I understand the passion surrounding placing a dog in the proper home, but from an outside perspective (and for most folks that arent looking for show dogs I suspect) they seem a little on their soap box. It can be VERY intimidating. I was AFRAID to buy a golden because I didnt think I would PASS the test because I have a toddler even though I think I provide some of the best pet care a person can give. The whole experience can leave a bad taste in some folks mouth, and force people to go to backyard breeders or puppy mills cos good breeders wont even let them in the door if they dont say the magic passwords. Its like saying youre not worthy, and can make people a little sensitive. All the dogs are beautiful and wonderful, and myself personally try to leave judging a person and their intent out of my posts and just post what I know if I can be helpful or not post at all. 

That being said, Ive actually had a very good experience here with most of the threads and people have had plenty of good advice which Ive taken to heart regarding training and food. The moderators Ive dealt with have been fair, helpful, and encouraging so I havent had a problem there. And who couldnt love Hooch? From day 1 since I joined he was the first to post a hello on my initial post, and hes in almost every thread making jokes and adding a certain personal element that I like about this place. I think all the get well threads are fantastic! I will continue to feed my forum/dog addictions here!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

Zookeepermama said:


> And who couldnt love Hooch? From day 1 since I joined he was the first to post a hello on my initial post, and hes in almost every thread making jokes and adding a certain personal element that I like about this place.


 
Ah, I have to completely agree with you here! A very bright spot on this forum indeed.:smooch:


----------



## Sivin

Interesting poll. I was one of those who voted that the poster was entirely wrong, but I might have voted for the option saying that there are problems but things are mostly good. I've been computer literate for about 15 years and this is the first forum I have been this involved in. There are others I go to on a daily basis for general information but this is the only one that keeps a lively beat.

I like the people here. Sure, some are nicer and more helpful than others, but so are the people who live on our block. That's life. I really have no complaints. 

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## TheHooch

Sivin said:


> this is the only one that keeps a lively beat.


Oh boy an American Bandstand post. I give it an 8 it has a good beat and it is easy to dance too. ROFLMBO I am old.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Sorry to who ever posted that, this forum is no different than others. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and it is just that an opinion, you can take it or leave it...it's up to you, it is not carved in stone.


----------



## Sophie's slave

I've been lurking around for a while on this forum and have only posted a couple of times - my intention is to be here more. Personally, I love a little heated debate from time to time as long as it's not mean spirited, and that seems to be what you get here. A lot of passion, a lot of differing opinions. And so, so much compassion, sympathy, support and knowledge. I've been on forums before where the opinion of the moderator was final and threads were shut down when they disagreed with what was being said - I love that it doesn't happen here...

I'll continue to come here - it's always lively!:wave:


----------



## AtticusJordie

*Easy to dance to...........*



TheHooch said:


> Oh boy an American Bandstand post. I give it an 8 it has a good beat and it is easy to dance too. ROFLMBO I am old.


So what kind of dancin' did you (or DO you) do, Hooch?

Ballroom, limbo, foxtrot, waltz, breakdancin'????????:artydude

Inquiring minds want to know!

SJ


----------



## marshab1

I've posted this before but I'll say it again. I don't know what I would have done with out the people on here when I found out about Tinkerbell's heart. Everyone was so supportive and still is. And I know that when the time comes and she is gone...the people here will understand more than any of my "off-line" friends and will grieve with me. And If I hadn't found all these wonderful people, I probably would have listened to all the professionals and had Tinkerbell put down. So Tinkerbell thanks all of you.

And the information I have gotten from here, on so many topics, that I've been able to share with others. We educate so many people with this forum. I think the good out weighs any negativity.

I love the forum, the good, the nice, feel good stuff. And the hot topic, preachy parts too. You learn so much when people are passionate about what they are talking about. And if someone seems to be getting to preachy, I just roll my eyes and move on. There will always be different opinions on how to do things. But ultimately the way I choose to do them is the right way for me.


----------



## TheHooch

AtticusJordie said:


> So what kind of dancin' did you (or DO you) do, Hooch?
> 
> Ballroom, limbo, foxtrot, waltz, breakdancin'????????:artydude
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> SJ


Heart attack mambo these days. ROFLMBO


----------



## RickGibbs

TheHooch said:


> Heart attack mambo these days. ROFLMBO


If I were you, I think I'd quit doing that one....


----------



## Lisa

My opinion.... for what it's worth...

Overall, the forum is a place to get good information and lots of help. Of course it's nice to be able to share pix and all the "fun" aspects of owning a Golden. It's also great that rescues are supported too.

However, when I read the negative, flaming threads... it makes my guts twist. I just don't like to be around that kind of negativity. So I just don't come around. Like some other people said... there are methods of communicating (tactful & respectful) that can still make a point. And that point would probably be heard more than one that is critical and mean. Supportive, constuctive criticism / debate is way more proactive & positive than "mob mentality." 

Do unto others... that's a good rule. 

Lisa W


----------



## vrocco1

Sophie's slave said:


> I've been on forums before where the opinion of the moderator was final and threads were shut down when they disagreed with what was being said - I love that it doesn't happen here...


I think I like that policy (just kidding).


----------



## Pointgold

AtticusJordie said:


> So what kind of dancin' did you (or DO you) do, Hooch?
> 
> Ballroom, limbo, foxtrot, waltz, breakdancin'????????:artydude
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> SJ


The Frug, The Mashed Potato, The Pony, and The Twist...
('member, he's older than dirt. Which means that _I _remember when the hills wer born :uhoh


----------



## MotherHen

I've only been on here for 5 months...so I am still "new kid on the block".

Please don't change a thing on here. I don't post much but I do read. The insight you all have here has helped me with my boys. Before I found you all...my Hoagy & Maggie that are at the bridge had so many health problems...all I knew to do was to take them to the vet.

Now when I take my boys (Wilson & Rocky) to the vet...I am full of questions that I love seeing the look on my vets face...it is priceless.

There has been a few threads on here that were heated since I have been on here. We all are from different walks of life. We all have opinions...we would not be human. I move on to other threads and leave the heated ones up to Joe and the moderators.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## TheHooch

Pointgold said:


> The Frug, The Mashed Potato, The Pony, and The Twist...
> ('member, he's older than dirt. Which means that _I _remember when the hills wer born :uhoh


I think they only had clogging when you were a child.


----------



## Pointgold

TheHooch said:


> I think they only had clogging when you were a child.


That new fangled dance of the devil????? NO way. Shoes weren't invented yet, let along clogs.


----------



## TheHooch

Oh that is right you were showing woves back that then. How does the old wolf compare with 21 century wolves???? Are their show wolves and field wolves these days????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

HA HA, I remember my sister dancing on the New Haven Bandstand. That's old!


----------



## cubbysan

TheHooch said:


> Oh that is right you were showing woves back that then. How does the old wolf compare with 21 century wolves???? Are their show wolves and field wolves these days????


 
HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE - Trying to get another heated thread out there, Hooch?


----------



## AtticusJordie

*"Heart attack mambo, frug, clogging"--?!?!?!?!?*



TheHooch said:


> Heart attack mambo these days. ROFLMBO


First of all:

Hooch: You are expressly FORBIDDEN to EVER dance the 'heart attack mambo' again. Do you understand?

At the very least--you'd be allowed to do the 'bed-wetter polka'--but no gyrations even closely resembling the H.A.M. will be tolerated ever again on this Forum!

Pointgold: I actually thought the comment about the clogging was quite clever, but I have NO IDEA what Hooch meant about the wolves comment. Therefore, I'd love to make a SMART-A** comment in return--but am completely defenseless in that regard. You're on your own...............

As for the frug, twist, and related physical gyrations--they were in vogue decades before I was born so I can't comment on them either  [And if you believe that, I have a pair of 2007 Miami Dolphins vs New Orleans Saints SuperBowl tickets to sell ya..............] :FIREdevil

SJ


----------



## TheHooch

AtticusJordie said:


> Pointgold: I actually thought the comment about the clogging was quite clever, but I have NO IDEA what Hooch meant about the wolves comment. Therefore, I'd love to make a SMART-A** comment in return--but am completely defenseless in that regard. You're on your own...............
> SJ


Thant she is so old that there wasn;t different breeds of dogs back then to show just wolves. ROFL


----------



## AtticusJordie

*"He's a dancin' machine.................."*



TheHooch said:


> Thant she is so old that there wasn;t different breeds of dogs back then to show just wolves. ROFL


Oh, crap.............

That's TOO cool. Nice one.

Looks like doing the H.A.M. certainly hasn't dulled your rapier-like wit, huh?


Guess I'd better get outta the way so I don't get any schrapnel when she responds............:slamdoor:

SJ


----------



## TheHooch

Yeah she ain't happy with me right now though not about that!!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie

*"Save the last dance..............."*



TheHooch said:


> Yeah she ain't happy with me right now though not about that!!!!


You seem to have that effect on women sometimes. 

Well, it's all in good fun--and besides, I couldn't dance to save my soul.

I look like an ostrich with a seizure disorder on the dance floor. 

aka: "It ain't pretty"!

SJ


----------



## TheHooch

i do have that effect on women maybe I will be a nicer person in the next life. I wonder if that is the reason I never saw the bright lights the three times I died. Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AtticusJordie

TheHooch said:


> i do have that effect on women maybe I will be a nicer person in the next life. I wonder if that is the reason I never saw the bright lights the three times I died. Hmmmmmmmmmmm


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. 

It wasn't getting WARMER those three times, was it? :FIREdevil

Ruh, Roh! :uhoh:

Actually I wouldn't worry about it. All the good things you've done for people and all of the Goldens--your spot in heaven is assured.

Just don't plan on being there for quite a few years yet. You're needed right here. Ok?:wave:

SJ


----------



## RickGibbs

AtticusJordie said:


> I have a pair of 2007 Miami Dolphins vs New Orleans Saints SuperBowl tickets to sell ya..............


Hey....the Dolphins finally won....


----------



## TheHooch

AtticusJordie said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> It wasn't getting WARMER those three times, was it? :FIREdevil
> 
> Ruh, Roh! :uhoh:
> 
> Actually I wouldn't worry about it. All the good things you've done for people and all of the Goldens--your spot in heaven is assured.
> 
> Just don't plan on being there for quite a few years yet. You're needed right here. Ok?:wave:
> 
> SJ


I will work on that one. LOL


----------



## lgnutah

Wow! This thread sure got a lot of responses! (I didn't read them all, but read Joe's original post and wanted to comment).
I only am able to come on every few days and I suppose I represent the majority of the "occasional but interested" members....so hopefully my comments represent a lot of people.
I got a GR two years ago, my first GR and my first dog in 25 years. We had dogs in my home as a kid, but we were your typical (of the time) dog owners. The dogs weren't spayed/neutered so we had a litter of puppies from the one female we owned, the dogs went to the vet (sometimes), we fed grocery store dog food (I remember the cheap canned stuff that smelled so bad even the dogs didn't like it!), and the dogs were allowed to roam sometimes, etc.
So, I had a lot to learn when I got Brooks. And this forum (and prior to that at ChatGoldens) I learned a lot.
Let me tell you, if I hadn't read the "vocal" opposition to breeding of dogs without clearances, and how much work it REALLY takes to do it right etc, I might have bred Brooks (because he is knock out good looking GR and I love him and he's a really nice dog). 
THE VEHEMENCE OF THE OPPOSITION TO UNEDUCATED BREEDING IS NECESSARY TO HELP PEOPLE LEARN!
I have always felt people on the forum are here to answer all my questions and help me do a good job of taking care of Brooks. I say "thank you" to the forum and everyone here.


----------



## norabrown

I love this forum and I've learned a lot from those on here who have Golden's for longer than I have.

At times I think that hackles go up and things are not worded as nicely as they could be, but I believe it's because we all feel so passionately about certain topics.

I can only think of 1 time that someone replied to one of my posts rather snotty. I just ignored it and moved on because I do get so much from reading and posting on this forum. It is the forum I come to daily and will continue to do so.


----------



## TheHooch

RickGibbs said:


> Hey....the Dolphins finally won....


So basically you are telling me that I did die in the hospital and this is a dream??????


----------



## Lexie's Mom

I'm wondering if Joe got his answer with this poll?


----------



## Joe

Lexie's Mom said:


> I'm wondering if Joe got his answer with this poll?


 
Yes, I couldn't be more happy with the results


----------



## monomer

I searched for and read the thread 'in question' that was cited in the email and its really tame considering what the OP was saying... Mom and Pop (who are not knowledgeable in genetics) *bred two half-siblings* and except for the *two pups in the litter being taken away at 4-weeks* of age to another country, the *rest of the litter went to into adoption* (meaning rescue) AND *they are going to do it all over again!* I find that pretty shocking stuff... so much so, when reading it I thought it was either a very bad joke or someone was testing our gullibility. However as I read on I realize that this was someone who was truly clueless but more importantly someone who wanted to know more and was trying to understand what the fuss was about. Kudos to this individual, who was so amazing as to stick it out and discuss the issues and seemed to learn... I'm not sure most people would have taken such a healthy attitude. But all-in-all, the forum 'experts' and 'judgementalists' in that thread took a very soft approach on the guy... so kudos to them as well. In fact I believe that was a very poor example of forum 'mean spiritedness'. We've had far better examples of 'mean spirited' threads in the past and still our worst examples can't even begin to measure up to what is considered mean on many of the other forums I visit. I find it even more remarkable in-light of having no forum guidelines here to speak of... because usually forums with 'no guidelines' often attract the truly evil and the painfully annoying types of personalities.

As far as the 'preachy' and 'judgmental' remarks made...
What if someone came on here and supported puppy mills or the training of dogs using whips? Could anyone reasonably expect welcoming responses and non-judgmental postings? I think we all know the responses they would get would definitely be both preachy and judgemental... but why since puppy mills just simply describe another person's viewpoint of breeding practices and the using whips on dogs represent just another method of dog training? You see the problem? Anyone offering remarks and having differing opinions can be considered 'preachy' and 'judgemental'... plus, it gets really old typing "in my estimation", "I believe", IMHO, etc at the start of every sentence, especially when you consider some of the people here can lay down 30+ postings in a day. Telling someone they are wrong in what they are doing is not necessarily mean-spirited, even though it is often perceived as preachy and judgemental by anyone who has a different thought. The only forums I've ever seen where everyone is 'nice-nice' all the time is highly restrictive and controlled to the point where new ideas and differing opinions are not allowed to flourish... yeah a Nazi type of atmosphere... BORING! Stifling so.

BTW, I picked the middle choice in this poll... sure this forum has some issues just like all forums on the Internet do but its one of the easiest going places I've found and yet it still manages to be both entertaining and informative while also remaining dynamic and 'free spirited'... Kudos, Joe!


----------



## Kirby'sMom

I belong to GRf and still belong to Chat Evo. I have friends in both, so will continue in both. There are times that there are threads with negativity and hostile comments in both forums, but, that's how it is when you mix so many different personalities. I try to read and re-read my responses before hitting the submit button. Everyone should do that, I guess. It's hard sometimes to know what someone means when we can't see their face or hear the tone of their voice. Overall, this is a great place filled with great people, as is Chat Evo. I think we all pulled together when Hooch was in the hospital and that was great!


----------



## TheHooch

Kirby'sMom said:


> I think we all pulled together when Hooch was in the hospital and that was great!


And I can never say too many times how blessed I am by you guys support!!!!!!


----------



## Puppy Zoo

OK. I guess you want opinions on this and I have a strong one. No one knows me here because I am a lurker, but I come multiple times per day and read the advice, info, drama, etc. Since I am not an active poster, my opinion probably doesn't matter.  But, here goes nothing! The reason you don't know me is because I am too afraid of being ripped to shreds to post here. I just think that maybe someone wouldn't like something that I do and then proceed to put me through a shredder. I don't have super thick skin, but I do love my Goldens and wish people were more like them! So, from a lurker and basically an outsiders perspective:curtain:, many people here are judgemental! Like someone else said, there are great things like helping Hooch and the rescues and medical advice. I've prayed for numerous situations on here, but have never felt comfortable to post without becoming the target of flames. I don't know why I would be flamed, but it seems that someone usually finds something to flame people on. Ok, not in every post or even every other, but at least every 10. So many times I've wanted to post, but am afraid. There, I've finally posted! :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom

Puppy Zoo said:


> OK. I guess you want opinions on this and I have a strong one. No one knows me here because I am a lurker, but I come multiple times per day and read the advice, info, drama, etc. Since I am not an active poster, my opinion probably doesn't matter.  But, here goes nothing! The reason you don't know me is because I am too afraid of being ripped to shreds to post here. I just think that maybe someone wouldn't like something that I do and then proceed to put me through a shredder. I don't have super thick skin, but I do love my Goldens and wish people were more like them! So, from a lurker and basically an outsiders perspective:curtain:, many people here are judgemental! Like someone else said, there are great things like helping Hooch and the rescues and medical advice. I've prayed for numerous situations on here, but have never felt comfortable to post without becoming the target of flames. I don't know why I would be flamed, but it seems that someone usually finds something to flame people on. Ok, not in every post or even every other, but at least every 10. So many times I've wanted to post, but am afraid. There, I've finally posted! :uhoh: :doh:


That's a shame your afraid to post..... Not everyone will bite.....


----------



## Coffee'sDad

No vote. Enough already... the more you stir $$it the more it stinks.

dg


----------



## monomer

PuppyZoo...
Good for you! I'm proud of you... each time you post you will find it gets easier. How do you live your life? I'm sure you meet people all the time, its the same thing here... you just stick your neck out and deal with whatever comes your way. The only other choice is to never have any relationships, that gets pretty lonely... you gotta take some chances to get the best out of life. Please post more about your Golden and your thoughts and don't be so afraid of what others might think... your thoughts and opinions count too right? You're a member just like anyone else here, no more, no less.
Welcome and thank you for coming out....


----------



## marshab1

Puppy Zoo said:


> OK. I guess you want opinions on this and I have a strong one. No one knows me here because I am a lurker, but I come multiple times per day and read the advice, info, drama, etc. Since I am not an active poster, my opinion probably doesn't matter.  But, here goes nothing! The reason you don't know me is because I am too afraid of being ripped to shreds to post here. I just think that maybe someone wouldn't like something that I do and then proceed to put me through a shredder. I don't have super thick skin, but I do love my Goldens and wish people were more like them! So, from a lurker and basically an outsiders perspective:curtain:, many people here are judgemental! Like someone else said, there are great things like helping Hooch and the rescues and medical advice. I've prayed for numerous situations on here, but have never felt comfortable to post without becoming the target of flames. I don't know why I would be flamed, but it seems that someone usually finds something to flame people on. Ok, not in every post or even every other, but at least every 10. So many times I've wanted to post, but am afraid. There, I've finally posted! :uhoh: :doh:



There are way more posts that do not get flamed than ones that do. And some people post just to get people to start flaming. So if you take those out we have even less. And there are plenty of people that have not been flamed either. So post away and post some pictures!


----------



## PeanutsMom

Welcome, If you ever have any questions that you don't feel comfortable asking please do not hesitate to send a pm. I can guarantee you no flames from me


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Puppy Zoo said:


> OK. I guess you want opinions on this and I have a strong one. No one knows me here because I am a lurker, but I come multiple times per day and read the advice, info, drama, etc. Since I am not an active poster, my opinion probably doesn't matter.  But, here goes nothing! The reason you don't know me is because I am too afraid of being ripped to shreds to post here. I just think that maybe someone wouldn't like something that I do and then proceed to put me through a shredder. I don't have super thick skin, but I do love my Goldens and wish people were more like them! So, from a lurker and basically an outsiders perspective:curtain:, many people here are judgemental! Like someone else said, there are great things like helping Hooch and the rescues and medical advice. I've prayed for numerous situations on here, but have never felt comfortable to post without becoming the target of flames. I don't know why I would be flamed, but it seems that someone usually finds something to flame people on. Ok, not in every post or even every other, but at least every 10. So many times I've wanted to post, but am afraid. There, I've finally posted! :uhoh: :doh:


Oh man, that's pretty bad. I am sorry you feel that way. I am a "regular" but don't post nearly as much as some...I am usually way behind on the goings-on so I wouldn't say I am "in the loop". Even though I am not, I have never been flamed. I don't know if that will give you any courage - but I hope you will chime in from time to time!


----------



## Katiesmommy

Yikes....didnt reliaze this was an old thread.

This board has its up and its downs. But if anyone ever needs help....dont be shy I wont bite...I love helping others.....send me a PM. I will try my best to help.


----------



## Joe

I was planning on closing this thread. 
Please post the new thread if you need to further discuss, this theme should be closed already. :wave:


----------

